# Lallian's flour mill, Birmingham, Feb 2011



## TranKmasT (Feb 25, 2011)

​​*Couldn't find no history. Apart from all the paper sacks lying about the place with H.S Kang & Sons written on them that's all I'v e got to go on. Please excuse my ignorance. Please check out previous explores on here by SJ9966 and Virusman26.

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6834[/ame]

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14070[/ame]​*​​




















.



























.







.












.












.







.







.

















.












.







.












.









*Hall of fame.*










*I've no idea who these people are.......*

*---------------------------------------------*​
*A thoroughly enjoyable explore. Thanks for looking*​[/CENTER]


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great pics 
Picture Three actually made me jump (thanks for that) Noy liking the mask....gunna have nightmares now


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL at whoever put the '4' and the heart symbol between my name and Dweebs 

Good pics, it is a shame how some of it has gone since 2007 but also how good a lot of it is also untouched.


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 25, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> Good pics, it is a shame how some of it has gone since 2007 but also how good a lot of it is also untouched.



Cheers. I looked your DP posts on here so I could link it with the rest then realised I'd seen yours on 4weeksafter. 

Yes comparing the many reports I've seen it still pretty much untouched. Like you said, apart from some long tubes to the hoppers and perhaps a few other bits it's much the same.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 27, 2011)

Really liking this mate, although if I stumbled upon you on an explore wearing that mask, I might just have a little poo. Great set of photos, sad about the truck all rusty and burned.


----------



## JesterFromHell (Mar 21, 2011)

Great pics, I love this place  Had actually forgotten I'd added my name to the list too!

Also loving what seems to be your ever increasing collection of masks (Y)


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 27, 2011)

*Oh yes. There you are.....*


----------



## themousepolice (Apr 30, 2011)

*nechells flour mill*

great stuff

i got stopped and searched by west midlands finest on 1st Oct 2010 here. the normal police were fine and just wanted me off site but when the inspector turned up he got very angry and wanted to arrest me.

i turns out there was a robbery the same day in the business next door and they thought i was part of that.

still got the yellow seach order someplace. of course i had nothing to do with it and was just in the wrong place at the wrong time

i seem to recall the milling and chaff machines had Rochdale makers plates on them and there was a big hole in the floor on the 1st and 2nd floors where a chute used to be so its not a place to walk around in the dark

as a youngster i started work only 1/2 a mile from here in 1986 and can remember the smell of the place walking past it once id got off the bus.

seem to recall the officer also saying 'if i catch you in anymore old buildings you'll see the wrong side of me'.......... it still makes me smile


----------



## TranKmasT (May 1, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> i got stopped and searched by west midlands finest on 1st Oct 2010 here. the normal police were fine and just wanted me off site but when the inspector turned up he got very angry and wanted to arrest me.



Shame that. Where you inside at the time?

Thanks for that bit of history. It would be great to see some old pictures of this place when it was up and running.


----------



## themousepolice (May 1, 2011)

yes i was on the 1st floor

heard voices then a dog, peered out the window to see half dozen officers and a handler.

i pride myself on being able to talk my way out of things but knew there was no point in hiding or being cocky.

and just walked down stairs and took them all by suprise.

made a detour passed there this morning and noted the iron gates paddlocked and them grey metal sheets overs the windows and doors


----------



## Snips86x (May 1, 2011)

I was going to say the first few images of the workshop were my fav, but they only got better, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## themousepolice (May 20, 2011)

TranKmasT said:


> Shame that. Where you inside at the time?
> 
> Thanks for that bit of history. It would be great to see some old pictures of this place when it was up and running.



full story posted on the 'urbex stories thread'


----------



## Krypton (May 20, 2011)

Must have missed this first time round.

Great photos and the site looks really interesting too. Love them machines...

Edit: Why is it tagged with 'Cock', 'Fuck' and 'Tits'?...


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 30, 2011)

Fantastic shots, have not explored Bham by far enough!


----------

